# First time pistol shooter



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Took pal Julie, one of my fellow National Guard soldiers here in Yuma, to the local pistol range. She'd never fired a pistol before, and claimed she's always had trouble qualifying with her issue M16A2. She tried my Kahr K9 Elite and liked it quite a lot. She shot it VERY well for a first timer.

She started at five yards and worked her way back to ten. The target in the photo is a composite of her shot groups at 5, 7 and 10 yards, for a total of 100 rounds. She was well pleased with her shooting, as you can see in the photo. Evidently she shoots a pistol somewhat better than the issue rifle.

She watched me shoot my KelTec P3AT and declined to try that one, which was probably wise! Anyway, she had a good time, and I told her she could join me at the pistol range anytime, if she wants to shoot more. Next time I'll let her try my Lasergripped Glock 17, which I didn't have with me the day we shot.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not bad shooting there.....


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Thats pretty good!!!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah, she took instruction really well. I only had to tell her how to do things once and she was able to put it into practice instantly. Pretty damn good - I was impressed. My general experience (I'm an NRA certified instructor) is that female shooters are easier to teach than male shooters.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

